# hog hunts???



## andybren (Dec 10, 2005)

my father and i are looking to book a hog hunt for like April or may and were wondering if anyone has any experience with any outfitter around or any suggestions for a good time and not a bank breaker at the same time. thanks for looking and am looking forward to hearing back from you guys. Andy


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Andy...This may not be what you will want to hear..I know of none locally that would make you happy...A good friend and I went to a place on Tenn. It was like being out in the wilderness...The place was Called Caryon they advertise in Outdoor Life and Field & Stream...We did'nt think it was that expensive...And had the time of our lives...I killed one that weighed just over 200 lbs...My Buddy killed one that weighed over 300lbs. Made mine look like a baby..From what I have heard the preserves in our area is like shooting a pig in a fenced in backyard...I am sure someone else will have an idea or two....Jim.....


----------



## andybren (Dec 10, 2005)

i knew ohio was pretty much out but tenn is close enough what was the price if you dont mind me asking? we are looking to do a bow/blackpowder hunt, do you know if they allow that? thanks andy


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.forestmeisters.com/ better get one in the morning


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Why in the morning? 

I can recommend you NOT go to White Oak plantation in senecaville. Myself and a friend went there. while researching the contact at White Oak told me they had 640 acres (pretty sure of the number) to hunt. Failed to mention it was broken up in fenced sections. the section we were hunting in had 40 acres, and 14 hunters including ourselves. there were boars, sheep, exotic rams, etc. all in the same "pen". Not the experience I bargained for. I have heard good things about Carlyon. also supposed to be a great boar hunting preserve in Michigan. Can't recall the name right now.

Huntinbull


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Why in the morning? 
Seems hogs stay up all night feeding,so they are not in much of a hurry to move much in the morning.After they wake up a bit good luck getting close to one.I belive FM has 3 miles of fence (think it is about 150 acres of almost straight up and down)


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

I would not go anywhere in Ohio, from what I have heard and seen, you can go to the Mt. Hope auction and buy what they are shooting.... Couple of years ago we went to Tennessee, to Tellico Junction. Cost around 500-600 hundred bucks, 2 nights stay, 3 days hunting, they cut and processed your hog. Lots of land, fenced, but the land is in the Thousands of acres... We had a good time.


----------



## andybren (Dec 10, 2005)

thanks for your info guys, if you can think of any other ranches to check out please let me know thanks andy


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

truck said:


> http://www.forestmeisters.com/


do they have hogs? didnt see them listed in their line up of animals?? 

have you been there? is it a "canned" hunt? looking to go sometime this spring with a couple buddys but from what i've heard about the other ohio locations seems not worth the effort


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Got my last issue of Outdoor Life out Two advertisements for hog hunts...Both in Tenn. 
Caryonah Tenn.
931-277-3113
www.caryonah.com
Wilderness Hunt Lodge Tenn.
931-839-2091
It has been 20 years since I hunted Caryonah...And I can say it was wild...
I recommend it highly but shop around...I too have heard of a preserve in Michigan have no idea as to where or any prices..Good Luck.....Jim.....


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.wildernesshuntinglodge.com/boarhunts.html

Check this place out, I think Dan & Guy Fitzgerald hunt there. They have some real whopper russians at this place.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

scallop said:


> do they have hogs? didnt see them listed in their line up of animals??
> 
> have you been there? is it a "canned" hunt? looking to go sometime this spring with a couple buddys but from what i've heard about the other ohio locations seems not worth the effort


I will for sure go there againas I said before just take your time in the morning giving the hogs time to rest then in the afternoon games on,good luck where ever you guys go


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Andybren: I would check out DD Ranch in McArthur, OH. I went there in January to bowhunt rams, and had a good time. The terrain is very steep and they do have a fence bisecting the property to keep the really big animals (bison, watusi) from getting into the ravine. They do run specials on hogs from time to time. Most of the hogs I saw there were Russians in the 200-300lb range. http://www.ddranch.com


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Caryonah. Crossville Tenn. Been there many times. They are high $ but, if you want private rooms (most other lodges are bunkhouse) and excellant service- CARYONAH. 3,000 acres (leased from the state of Tenn).. They breed there own hogs on about 1/3 of it. They use Plothounds which are bred on site. Nice gun range to site your weapon in. Fishing lake. Butchering service. In town taxidermist. You eat wild game for your meals. Beautiful lodge with a really nice gun collection. Did I mention PRIVATE ROOMS!  Nothin like sleepin with a bunch of fartin, belchin, stinkin, boys right out of "Deliverance".
I still see hunts in Ohio for $300 - $400. Triple that for Caryonah. 
LakeRaider

I shot a 245 lb. blond russian hog there in 1998. Never have seen another one.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Caryonah allows black powder. 30 cal. minimun I believe.. However, if your new to hog hunting, carry a sidearm for your follow up shot. lol dem hogs are faster than you think.  Raider


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

I would post pix of my hunts there but the close friend I hog hunted with at Caryonah died of a brain anurism two yrs ago and I will leave it at that. 
zfish has seen some of the pix I have of the hogs I,ve shot. Raider


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL. Now I read a post about hog meat. Delicious? No its not. Basically the meat is red, muscle meat. So to cook it- Oven,-rock salt it to break it down or-
Dutch oven with lots of BBQ sauce. Or grind it like deer sausage and make sausage and burgers. Give Truck a call, bet he knows how to cook it. Raider


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

LakeRaider said:


> LOL. Now I read a post about hog meat. Delicious? No its not. Basically the meat is red, muscle meat. So to cook it- Oven,-rock salt it to break it down or-
> Dutch oven with lots of BBQ sauce. Or grind it like deer sausage and make sausage and burgers. Give Truck a call, bet he knows how to cook it. Raider


I think the same goes for any wild critter,the younger ones eat better


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

LakeRaider said:


> Caryonah. Crossville Tenn. Been there many times. They are high $ but, if you want private rooms (most other lodges are bunkhouse) and excellant service- CARYONAH. 3,000 acres (leased from the state of Tenn).. They breed there own hogs on about 1/3 of it. They use Plothounds which are bred on site. Nice gun range to site your weapon in. Fishing lake. Butchering service. In town taxidermist. You eat wild game for your meals. Beautiful lodge with a really nice gun collection. Did I mention PRIVATE ROOMS!  Nothin like sleepin with a bunch of fartin, belchin, stinkin, boys right out of "Deliverance".
> I still see hunts in Ohio for $300 - $400. Triple that for Caryonah.
> LakeRaider
> 
> I shot a 245 lb. blond russian hog there in 1998. Never have seen another one.


I have to second everything LakeRaider had to say about Caryonah...I know my couple of trips there were very enjoyable and comfortable...I too recommend carring a side arm ...they sure can move if they want too.....Jim....


----------

